# The $100,000 Jackpot Championship



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 5, 2008)

New contest in Las Vegas organized by Thom Emery!  Still some details to work out but according to Thom, the contest is on!  Rumor has it that its March 2009.

Do we have any members from Nevada on this forum?  I'd love to do the contest!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 5, 2008)

Vlad and I are already looking into flights  abut $400. for each of us to go.

Plus there are 8 or 9 Traeger Dealers close by and I am sure I could borrow a few things and... OMg I want to do this comp so bad. 

its only 34 hours with no stops from my house if we drive ....

hmmm.

I may have to go get a job working midnights at Tim Hortons and not sleep to pay for it but wow what a cool trip it would be.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Vlad and I are already looking into flights  abut $400. for each of us to go.
> 
> Plus there are 8 or 9 Traeger Dealers close by and I am sure I could borrow a few things and... OMg I want to do this comp so bad.
> 
> ...


Diva I am starting to wonder if consuling is in order


----------



## Griff (Oct 5, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diva, I'm a counselor at law. I advise you and Vlado to go for it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like the contest is official now.  March 14-15  Orleans Hotel & Casino!

If I can find a pit out west, I'm in!

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2009 ... 03&id=1474


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 7, 2008)

Apparently the date is not solid yet. We will wait and see and once confirmed we will book it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Apparently the date is not solid yet. We will wait and see and once confirmed we will book it.


GO FOR IT DIVA!    That's a long road trip.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope it 'solids up' soon.  Have made arrangements with a friend to borrow his cooker to use!


----------



## Tony M (Oct 9, 2008)

Only a 20 minute flight or 8 hour drive for me  Give me a good excuse to take the wife to Vegas  8) Will be keeping an eye on this one!


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 13, 2008)

The money Guy is adding music to the show
It is a one day BBQ and Music Festival now
Many more variables in that
I would bet against the published date


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 13, 2008)

Tony M said:
			
		

> Only a 20 minute flight or 8 hour drive for me  Will be keeping an eye on this one!



Ditto


----------

